# Quality problems?



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Well i was considering a Mahindra but after reading post here and elsewhere have decided to go a different route. Seems like these tractors have alot more issues than the big suppliers like Kubota, new holland Deere etc. Kinda wanted to save some money but sounds like you get what you pay for.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Exactly.... you do get what you pay for. No matter the brand, look for dealer support and parts availability.


----------



## Colonel77 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Mahindra is POS!!!*

I purchased a Mahindra 4110 three ago for use at my Q/H ranch. I have had nothing but trouble with it from the beginning. It was bought new with every attachment that Mahindra makes. The hydraulic system is pathetic and will not power half of the systems. They advertise 5 year warranty: be careful there. Tractor has 5 year warranty written on it. I have 600 hours on it and has been in the dealer 7 times. 
1.	Poor assembly: Bolts and pins came out everywhere.
2.	Clutch went out& was replaced.
3.	Hydraulic leaks everywhere. 
4.	PTO electrical system works half the time. You have to get off and tap in the switch under right side body panel.
5.	Lights work: sometimes. You never know!!
6.	Two weeks ago coolant began spraying out of the overflow.
7.	Tractor is back at the dealer and they are reporting possible head gasket leak of cracked head or block. Dealer stated that they would have to contact Mahindra rep, but first response is that the warranty is out. 3 years and just went out of warranty. Mind you was sold as a 5 year warranty and it only has 600 hours on it.
8.	Clutch is going out again, by the way.

Have contacted Mahindra reps and district Manager by email and phone: NO response as of this post. Five (5) more people in this area have purchased Mahindra and are have nothing but trouble. Do not make the mistake of buying on of these pieces of trash.
I paid over $35,000.00 for nothing but trouble and no service or support from dealers nor Mahindra.

Don Parker
Rayville, Louisiana.


----------

